# Vinyl t-shirt that I did



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok I would like to thank Ken for posting the Dragon over at Us Cutter

1.I have 24" laserpoint
2.I used Joto t-shirt Vinyl
3. my tools
while I thought I would never get done weeding that. it was 8 hours and I now have very nice t-shirt for my self lol.
just wanted to show what people can do if you want to go though this like I did.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

That looks awesome dude! 

Was it hard to weed?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes it was had to go back and check to make sure I did not miss any thing. but it was fun and no I would not sell don't think I could get the money for this. 14x21 all to gather!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

David, I love the Mosquito you cut out,, I will be ordering some of those too.
In Northern Minnesota, if we survive, ticks,and like diesease, then we have to worry about Meningitis from the Mosquito,
Last night I was listing stuff on my site to sell, and i turned around and I had a black Bear tearing my bird Feeders down, and eating the Bird Seed. He was beautiful 
Sandy Jo


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Lime Disease sorry,, lol


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> ... while I thought I would never get done weeding that. it was 8 hours ...


     8 HOURS!?!?!?!? Cripes.

It looks great though!
:cooltee:


----------



## TVS (Jan 25, 2008)

Turned out a realy nice T-shirt david, but 8hrs lol unless your going to sell them for like $100 i would rather try the self weeding sheets u have  and wonder what the difference would be compairing them both ?
Good job m8 and thanks for showing it.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

David the shirt looks great .but I think black would have been a better choice. I think the design would have popped more. I was also wondering if I could get that eps file, My Son loves dragons and I want to cut one out of twill for a jacket for him. I want to be able to send it to him in Iraq. ..... JB


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

beautifully done david! the first one always takes a LOT longer than subsequent ones - you start to remember where the parts are that need to be weeded out 

i too would love to have that file if you're willing to share - dragons are my favorite!


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

COEDS said:


> I was also wondering if I could get that eps file, My Son loves dragons and I want to cut one out of twill for a jacket for him. I want to be able to send it to him in Iraq. ..... JB


A red dragon on a black shirt or jacket would be sweet.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Let me ask Ken if it is all right to give it out. Would not want any one thinking you are trying to copy any thing and get you in trouble


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

mrdavid said:


> Let me ask Ken if it is all right to give it out. Would not want any one thinking you are trying to copy any thing and get you in trouble


I agree David. I wouldn't want to ask you to do something wrong either. DavidI see you are using Multicut vinyl now ,I thought you was using vinyl from heatpressvinyl.com , I remember you had his site on your signature? I was wondering why you changed? I have been using the eco film and really like it, but as soon as things slow down and I feel better i want to experiment with a few different vinyls. .... JB


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

That looks freaking great. Kudos.


----------



## mikalopa (Feb 24, 2008)

mr david, how long did it take your cutter to cut this dragon out.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

It takes 20 minutes to cut slowed the speed way down to 30 on the US CUTTER.there are spots on there that where 2mm in size that it cut so I did not want to cut two or three times to get 1.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

JB I like the Multicut vinyl , and I will be changing over to Thermoflex. I have dealer here in MI that will make better deal and save on shipping.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

David the shirt is awesome. You able to get Thermoflex in 20" width? I know I found one place that I could get it, but it was more expensive then multicut and honestly I like multicut better then thermoflex plus, I think it's a tad bit thinner. I definitely like the neon colors better then thermoflex plus.


----------



## Darklight (May 22, 2007)

Awesome shirt! That amount of weeding would have probably driven me nuts, but the result is cool! Since you did it for yourself, its nice to know vinyl lasts so long. Grats on some really nice work.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> Let me ask Ken if it is all right to give it out. Would not want any one thinking you are trying to copy any thing and get you in trouble


 
I don't mind at all. I got it from another forum myself.

Seems the file is too big to upload, even when compressed, so whoever wants it can get it from the USCutter forum if they would like.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here is the link to the eps file Who likes Dragons? Scion? Maybe a good file for the weeding contest!


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, I suppose we have our winner for the weeding contest, eh?

Im glad I didnt enter what I had planned..8)


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

No this one could not be inter it was done with T-Shirt vinyl I did this for my self lol.


----------



## helix-2000 (Nov 6, 2007)

Great shirt. Looks awesome. 8 hours is a long time to weed. LOL.


----------



## HawgDawg (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice work 

Dawg


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here is new one


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

David,
nice to see you back, 
Sandy Jo


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

there is some thing about yahoo that this site dont like. I keep getting lost and cant sign in I am here just cant log in some times LOL.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Patience pays off once again for mr david.. love it!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Dont you just love it that we can post pics, to show examples,, I love it,,  
Sandy JO


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

wait untel the next one LOL.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

hey david... how is multicut compared to thermoflex-plus?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

multicut is all I use have not try thermoflex-plus yet.


----------



## AllahDivine1014 (Jul 15, 2008)

hiGH said:


> That looks awesome dude!
> 
> Was it hard to weed?



*Peace
What size press did you use?
*


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

hiGH said:


> hey david... how is multicut compared to thermoflex-plus?


Multicut and Thermoflex Plus are identical in my eyes, except I think Multicut's neon is better and multicut is 20" wide whereas Thermoflex Plus is only 15".


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm sure muliticut is almost as good as Eco film. ..... JB


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

LMAO JB, yeah someone sent me a small sample of Eco Film and IMO Multicut blows it away. BTW, Siser's Easyweed and Eco Film are the same material and Specailty Graphics has Easy Weed 3.00-4.00 cheaper then the other place that sells Eco Film.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> multicut is all I use have not try thermoflex-plus yet.


I see. Who sells multicut?


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

AllahDivine1014 said:


> *Peace*
> *What size press did you use?*


16 x 20 mighty press.. love it


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> Multicut and Thermoflex Plus are identical in my eyes, except I think Multicut's neon is better and multicut is 20" wide whereas Thermoflex Plus is only 15".


Works for me. Thanks David


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Ok I would like to thank Ken for posting the Dragon over at Us Cutter
> 
> 1.I have 24" laserpoint
> 2.I used Joto t-shirt Vinyl
> ...


Jeez.. that remind's me of a pinata graphic i did for a customer..Took me about 5 hours.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

hiGH said:


> I see. Who sells multicut?


Also interested in knowing who sells this multicut..


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry to be a bother mrdavid, but i think you forgot to mirror your image, I can sort of read chinese character, and your chinese character are mirrored ! Really nice looking design though, and maybe not noticeable for people who does not read chinese !!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto sells multicut vinyl. ..... JB


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I'm sure muliticut is almost as good as Eco film. ..... JB


i totally agree, it is almost as good as ecofilm.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> LMAO JB, yeah someone sent me a small sample of Eco Film and IMO Multicut blows it away. BTW, Siser's Easyweed and Eco Film are the same material and Specailty Graphics has Easy Weed 3.00-4.00 cheaper then the other place that sells Eco Film.


 
that some one is me. and u know five i will deal with u at the house. i know what ur doing, lol u think ur slick don't u. siser easy and eco film is NOT the same. siser easy has a gloss to it after pressing and eco film is matte finish looking like screen print. david flowerboxx u ought to be ashamed of ur self. but if i know better ur not. anyway, like i said I WILL DEAL WITH U AT THE HOUSE!


----------



## FireMalt (Jul 11, 2008)

<runs back to "da house", pops some popcorn, sits on the couch, and waits for the drama to unfold>


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi David, great job on the designs and thank you for posting them. I am ordering my new blade holder this week, so hopefully soon I will be able to join you with all of this fun stuff. 

I also have some problems being on yahoo. I don't get notifications of new posts sometimes. It's a weird thing. Well, wanted to say I am looking forward to the next design, and ask what tools to use for weeding intricate stuff like this? Thanks alot, Kelly


----------



## cropp1 (Jul 20, 2008)

absolutely amazing!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I still say they are the same..... Siser's easyweed and the Ecofilm even though I haven't pressed the easyweed yet.  and I also still think www.jotopaper.com Multicut is better then both of them. Sorry Sheila.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey guys where is everyone picking up there dental tool thingy for weeding,,
thanks
 
Sandy Jo


----------



## FireMalt (Jul 11, 2008)

I think you can get a set off of ebay for around $5


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Sign Making Supplies


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I bought my weeding tools at Harbor freight fo $2. .....JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I bought my weeding tools at Harbor freight fo $2. .....JB


Wow, what do you use, was it called a weeding tool, or something else? We have a HB store near us... thanks, JB. 


Okay, guys, are these literally dental hygene tools? If you only bought one or two tools, what would be the most important weeding tool for a design like the Dragon? Thanks.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

They are dental tools and mechanics use the same type of of pics too. I got them at harbor freight and have seen them at odd/big lots too. ..... JB


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Pftt, Big Lots is even easier to get to. Awesome, thanks for the info!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

> Sorry to be a bother mrdavid, but i think you forgot to mirror your image, I can sort of read chinese character, and your chinese character are mirrored ! Really nice looking design though, and maybe not noticeable for people who does not read chinese !!


I was hoping no one would notice LOL I did forget to do that.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Kelly the tools I use is in the first pic I did lol


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Kelly the tools I use is in the first pic I did lol


 
 Hahahaa, awesome! Super high tech!! lol!!!  Okay, those I have!!!


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

COEDS said:


> I bought my weeding tools at Harbor freight fo $2. .....JB


I bought mines there a couple months ago. I got the set of 4 tweezers and a little pic for about $5 bucks, took them home an sharpened the hell out of them with a grinder, I figured the pointier the better and so far what used to take me minutes to weed out takes me seconds now...


----------

